# 12 GA slug ammo question- armor piercing qualities?



## Jarnhamar (8 Sep 2013)

While buying 12GA slugs someone suggested I buy the Challenger magnum slugs. He was saying they were pretty much as close as you can get to armor piercing slugs legally.  Other slugs like the federal slugs expand a lot more since the lead is softer but they don't penetrate as much.

How accurate was that guys statement?  I figured I'd try some anyways so I bought them, just haven't found anything to test them on yet.


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Sep 2013)

I wonder if Teflon paint would survive muzzle velocity. Wish I had a titanium plate to send you. I am curious now too.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Sep 2013)

...should be good for 3/16" armour...  :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Sep 2013)

I'll test it out on an old car door or something, then I'll be able to sleep at night  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2013)

Even the harder lead won't do well. If punching through armour with a shotgun, you should go with a rifled barrel shooting sabot slugs. Then you will get some armour piercing effect and good terminal effects.

lead vs soft steel safe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIfYXeeEfI4

car door
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WyR7sKTLZs


Here is a good website for these sort of thoughts
http://www.theboxotruth.com/


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Sep 2013)

I had a rifled slug bounce off a car windshield at around six feet.  I have little confidence in the AP qualities of shotguns and lead ammo.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2013)

The problem is that most sabot slugs are designed for flesh and expansion within that medium. Speaking to C.O.'s tests they did on bear carcasses showed average penetrations of  6" for Foster style slugs, 12" for Brenneke and up to 16" for rifle bullet style sabot. You could make a slug optimized for armour piercing, but the shotgun is not your first choice when you can use .308. 

Some examples
http://www.slugsrus.com/images/12-20_slugvariants_web.jpg


----------

